# iPod nano 4G et fonction Genius Mix absente



## Zoidberg (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un souci, je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner les mix Genius sur mon nano 4G, Genius (celui de base qui était déjà dans iTunes 8) marche bien sur l'ipod mais il me semble qu'on peut avoir les mélanges Genius aussi sur le nano 4G, me trompe-je? (sachant que bien sur tout fonctionne correctement dans iTunes 9)
En fait d'après ce que j'ai compris je devrais avoir sous iTunes dans mon iPod / Musique / Listes de lecture deux ou trois item Genius? et bien sur je n'ai rien.
J'ai vu que certains avaient le même genre de soucis avec l'iPhone, ils ont désactivé/réactivé Genius avec le peripherique branché et ça a corrigé le chose, mais pas pour moi 
une idée?
Merci bien,
++


----------



## itako (12 Septembre 2009)

J'ai bien peur pour toi qu'il faille un 5g pour faire fonctionner genius mix.


----------



## Zoidberg (12 Septembre 2009)

Ah ok merci, j'ai pas trouvé l'info donc j'y croyais 
Bon, ben tant pis, meme si techniquement je vois pas pourquoi le 4G (ou les anterieurs) ne seraient pas capable de gerer cette fonction?!?!?


----------



## itako (12 Septembre 2009)

Moi non plus, une mise a jour pourrait, je pense faire marcher le bousin.

Mais nous sommes dans la politique apple


----------

